# stock up now



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

I posted on general market section but I thought its more relavent here. Use the voucher GOPEN20 to receive a 20 % off your cart. Only applies to in stock products and good till March 1 2013. 

Thanks,

Aaron


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi Aaron, does that apply to dry goods as well?


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

Hey randy, 

The discount is only towards dry goods, across the 4 brand lines, live shrimps are excluded. 

Thanks,

Aaron


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

aaronc said:


> Hey randy,
> 
> The discount is only towards dry goods, across the 4 brand lines, live shrimps are excluded.
> 
> ...


I see, you may want to make it clear in the other thread too because it gave me the impression that it applies to everything.


----------

